# Double Island Point 22-28 Dec



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Ill be staying at Freshwater campground 4km south of DI on Teewah Beach and fishing the headland and beyond every day. Depending on the wind Ill be launching either on Teewah or Rainbow Beach. Look me up if youre up that way and keen to go out. Just look for the white hobie and the Triton ute. Have caught big tailor and good size GTs off the beach at this time of year. Also hoping for some tuna and the macks that havent shown up this year yet. Just got a sounder today and a gps tomorrow. Does anyone have some marks for me for reefs up that way?


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

G'day Paul. Just remember that Wolf Rock is closed to fishing. I'll be interested to hear how you go. Several of us intend to fish the same area after the school hols are finished. Tight lines, and hope the weather's kind to you.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the tips guys. I go there this time of year and yes there are always macs about. Its just that I havent seen any at all yet this year  Sunshiner, can you tell me where Wolf Rock is in relation to the headland. Are there Green zones up there where I cant fish? Darn green zones!!


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey. Im back for Xmas day too. Heading back tomorrow night (25th) on the 10pm ferry. Will look for you on the 26\27th. Not sure of the campsite number but have another mate with a white Hobie coming as well. Surf is too big on Cooloola and with the high tide, the only place to launch is near the amenities block just to the left of the Leicia track entrance on Rainbow side. Its the only bit of beach not covered for an hour either side of high. Its a 3-4km paddle to the point and about another k to Wolf Rock.

Sunshiner is Wolf Rock closed permanently or are you talking about the reef closures that occur further north for a few weeks, 3-4 times a year? The dec one finished on the 22nd I thought?

Fished the beach yesterday morning and managed a barely legal tailor on silver slugs. I also hooked a 10-12kg dorado. It jumped clear of the water twice before straightening the split ring holding the treble on and swimming off. When I checked the drag setting on the TSS4 later, it was set to 6kgs. I usually fish 2kg but must have had it tightened still from the trip up. I didnt check, because I was only having a few casts whilst waiting for the iceman. 
I trolled the tailor thru the bay and right around the headland to the Cooloola Beach side and back again. Not a single strike 
The weather turned bad last night, wind and rain. Today was much the same so I spent it fitting my new sounder. Cant wait to hit the water Wed morning. See you there.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Bugga. Looks like Wolf Rock is closed permanently

40E Wolf Rock grey nurse shark protection area 
(1) Waters within a 1.2km radius of latitude 25&#deg;54.60' south, longitude 153&#deg;11.85' east. 
(2) Subsection (1) applies to fish other than coral reef fin fish and spanner crabs.

Not sure what (2) means. Does it mean you can take coral reef fin fish and spanner crabs?
Hmm. Think Ill just stay away from there!


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

paul
its a fully closed area,think there are allowances for people collecting aquarium fish with permits etc.Only
divers are allowed in there and thats regulated as to how many at a time.One page i saw said a radius of 1.5km and another 1.2km from the rock.


----------

